# Vinyl cutter summa d60r help needed



## Azami1605 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi all

I recently bought a d60r for vinyl cutting for t shirts I don't how to use it as I bought it off eBay 

I have Adobe illustrator and MacBook Pro I don't know how to use the plotter

Can anyone help me please I have a files saved in photoshop all edited and backgrounds removed I used them for Dtg printing

How can I use for example one of those designs which is I heart Ny

How do I put the in illustrator and ready to cut and send it to cutter?

I added Summa plugin for illustrator but there is no option to send it to cutter


----------

